# Bord Gais gonna sell Domestic Electricty



## Frank (13 Feb 2009)

BGE are going to get into the selling leccy soon.

I work for them.

Big launch announcment this week for staff.

year 1 

10% off ESB regardless of what they do.
2% if you are gas customer 
2% for paying by direct debit.

5% saving year 2

www.thebigswitch.ie 

No need to change meter or wires.

Sign up on line.


----------



## theresa1 (13 Feb 2009)

Stay well clear paying by direct debit and didnt they pull out of the market before?


----------



## Guest110 (13 Feb 2009)

They are also goin to offer a special deal to IBM staff cause they are a high user of Gas


----------



## Frank (13 Feb 2009)

Already selling to small business.

IFA members signed up as well already.

Already pay the leccy DD so no difference there.

Building the biggest generation station in the country in cork as well.

Sure even if you get the 10% better than nout.


----------



## gipimann (14 Feb 2009)

I'd prefer to get the 10% off my gas bill, to be honest!!


----------



## onekeano (17 Feb 2009)

alexandra12 said:


> They are also goin to offer a special deal to IBM staff cause they are a high user of Gas



Where did you hear that Alexandra? It's not common knowledge in IBM as far as I know.....


Roy


----------



## Guest110 (26 Feb 2009)

I heard it from a colleague who deal direct with a bord gais rep !


----------



## RMCF (27 Feb 2009)

theresa1 said:


> *Stay well clear paying by direct debit *and didnt they pull out of the market before?



Why?

Thinking of making the switch, and was going to pay by DD to avail of an extra 2%, but you now have me concerned.


----------



## callybags (27 Feb 2009)

I don't see any problem with paying by DD. You get the bill about two weeks before payment is due to go out so if there is a major problem you can stop the payment and query the bill.


----------



## dockingtrade (27 Feb 2009)

callybags said:


> I don't see any problem with paying by DD. You get the bill about two weeks before payment is due to go out so if there is a major problem you can stop the payment and query the bill.


 
agree..its not like paying a subscription for premium tv channels, magazines or other services, things you might want to stop or change at any time.


----------



## RMCF (2 Mar 2009)

Made the switch couple of days ago. 

Fingers crossed I start saving some money now.


----------



## Frank (3 Mar 2009)

CER has dropped ESB price by another 10% should make a massive difference up to 24 % all in


----------



## RMCF (3 Mar 2009)

Frank said:


> CER has dropped ESB price by another 10% should make a massive difference up to 24 % all in




This was very welcome news. Long may it continue.


----------

